# Missing!!!!



## andy_boa (Mar 10, 2011)

hey guys,

The unthinkable has happend and my Green cheeked conure, Eve has flown away. I always used it as a threat to her when she was being naughty 'ill send you to the wild' never would have dreamed she would fly away. 

I live in Haywards Heath, West Sussex. I have put her cage outside and left a few of her favourite treats scattered around. Are cunures long distance flyers? I am preparing myself for the worst but want to do everything in my power to try and find her. I am preparing 'Missing' Posters for local vets and shops. Is there anything else i can do?

Any help would be much apprecieated. We just want our Evie back home.

Andy


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Contact you local RSPCA and RSPB...


----------



## andy_boa (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I will be in touch with them in the morning. I am absolutely devastated. Just preying I can find her.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm about 20 minutes away from you.

I wouldn't have thought she would go far, at night she will be still in a tree so it might be your best bet going to look for her in the evening in all the trees around your home.

You're doing the right thing by putting her cage outside, put loads of her food around, but put it as high up as you can but in view...bird tables work well, shes unlikely to fly to the ground so you'll need to tempt her in. Is she tame? Does she have a friend (another bird or pet?) if so put them outside for a few hours if you can..might tempt her down. 

Good luck! If I here anything or see anything around here i'll be sure to contact you.


----------



## andy_boa (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. No she doesn't have a friend. I went for a walk this morning and I could hear her at all. Maybe a broaden mg search a bit. I've done everything the text book says. News paper, vet, rspb, rspca, shops all have posters in Windows. I guess she was doing what is natural to her 'flying' but I do wish she would come home. 

Is she likely to fly far?


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

No she isn't likely to go far at all...although of course she could...shes more likely to just sit in a tree somewhere. The weather could weaken her though, as long as she's in a tree and has shelter she will probably be fine for a while longer. They loose their weight really fast though so keep trying she will be really hungry.


----------



## andy_boa (Mar 10, 2011)

Eve has been found. Such a relief, she is home safe and sound. She was in the next town about 4 miles from when i live. She landed on a childs head in a nursery, and the had seen the ad i put in the local paper. She seems well has been eating and drinking but i plan to take her to my vet on monday just to have her checked over. Thanks for everyones advice though!!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

One lucky parrot and one very lucky owner!

Do show your thanks to the nursery head and the child involved, which I am sure you will/have. Several years ago an African Grey landed in my parents' garden. He was extremely tame and my father was able to catch him easily and place him safely in a box. Several telephone calls later and the owner came the 12 or so miles to collect him. He was obviously his, but my parents did not even get a thank you (verbal or otherwise). No follow up telephone call, letter etc.


----------



## andy_boa (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm so pleased. I have been to the nursery and said thank you. Gave them a small reward maybe to buy toys. They have asked me to bring eve back as she was a big hit with the kids. I feel like I have won the lottery.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

That's fantastic news! So pleased she is home safely


----------

